# Tap micro switch?



## harley695 (Jul 30, 2006)

We have a Niessman + Bischoff Arto ( part of the Hymer Group).All taps work well except the bathroom tap which does not trigger the pump when the top is lifted.Does this usually mean the micro switch is faulty?If I can get a suitable switch are they easy to fit.?Are there many variants?
I m told by Brownhills that Niessman will only supply a complete tap(£66 + fitting)I m actually in the Netherland s at the moment so may be able to pick up a spare here.


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Don't know your van but...

As with anything of this nature have you checked the wiring?
Check connections, obviously and a brief shorting of the wires will confirm if the wiring back to the pump is OK as it will trigger. Can you get to the micro switch? If so give it the once over and make sure there is no 'crud' around it, mates VW that was all the problem was.

Beyond that sounds like wallet time.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm sure Niesmann would be delighted to supply you with a complete new tap for £66.00. 

Try disconnecting the wires to the switch & connect them together. If this bring the pump to life then the switch or its connections are the culprit. If this doesn't resolve the problem then you'll have to get out you're voltmeter & do a bit of faultfinding. 

If the switch proves to be defective can you get it out ? & post a picture of it on here. Niesmann don't make the switches or probably the taps either for that matter. Someone on here may be able to identify the switch. If it's broken you've got nothing to lose by having a look at it. You may find that giving it a good blast with some electrical cleaner & compressed air will fix it. 

I know on my Hymer you can hear a small but audible click when the tap is operated & the switch makes & breaks. Can you here the switch operating. Have a listen to the other taps.

Good luck, Dave.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Sounds to me like one of the wires has come adrift on the micro-switch. The top of the tap should pull off to reveal the switch and the two connections. One was adrift on our Hymer tap. It was resoldered once but came adrift again. In the end Peter from Hambiltons got us another microswitch.

Hope this helps


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

if your water is supplied via a pump why would you need a micro switch on the tap if all the others work it is quite possible that you have a blockage in the pipe or possible in the tap you will need to undo the pushfit fitting and blow back down the tap i had the same problem and it turned out to be a lump of silicone if you cant blow back down the tap put a hose in it make sure that you use plenty of sheets to catch the water, as for the micro switch most of the taps still have micro switches mine included but they all work of the main pump there fore none of the switches are connected as the main pump has its own micro switch check out your pump book its no good buying a new tap if it is only a blockage.
Reg


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

*tap micro switch*

contrary to what reg says each tap has its own switch to operate the main pump, thats why you need it. as dave said couple the two leads together to by pass the switch to check it out. its quite common on hymers
regards gary


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

We had the same problem as Brimo. Unscrew the tap handle and pull off the cover to gain access to the micro switch and the wires. It looks like every time you open the tap the wire bends and after a while it snaps :evil: :evil: 

I was able to pull some wire through and solder it together and then wrap a good thickness of insulating tape around both wires to give them some support.

Hope this helps 

Steve F


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

We have the same problem on our Hymer 1992. Every now and again the switch doesn't work properly. I simply open it up and clean the contacts - works well after that.

Considering using a relay to reduce the "spark" - anyone tried it?

Roger


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

just a note regarding micro switches not being familiar with hymer or the age of the vehicle, Gary stated that taps need a micro switch as that is how it operates well i would like to correct that statement my own van is a couple of years old being a bessacarr E425 and does not any any micro switches on any of the taps it has a central micro switch built within the pump ie when the pump is on the opening or lifting of the tap triggers the micro switch by the movement of water which in turn increases in pressure i recently had occasion to purchase a new tap and i cut off the wire as there was nothing to connect to and this applys to every tap in my vehicle.
I can only assume that the newer vehicles probably do not need micro switches on the taps but having said that the one i purchased had a micro switch but like the guy said you don't need it just cut the wires off, it operates like a domestic shower pump turn on the shower, water moves ,micro switch kicks in pressure follows done, hence my last post i was referring to my recent experience with my own tap i hope that clarifies the situation
Reg


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

As far as I know most/all Hymers use micro switches in all the taps, they do not use a pressure system like many other makes. Our 2007 Hymer certainly has each tap switched separate.

Richard...


----------

